# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en la laguna de Pétrola

## perdiguera

La fauna en la laguna de Pétrola

Esta laguna es un lugar especial para la fauna.
Hay cantidad de aves especializadas en medios salinos.





> Residentes:	
> Aguilucho lagunero 
> Pato colorado 
> Buitrón 
> Flamenco 
> Bigotudo 
> Gorrión chillón
> 
> Estivales:	
> ...


Aquí os dejo una pequeña muestra

Unos flamencos cerca de una playa.



Más flamencos



De más cerca.



Otros.



Las cigüeñuelas



Un charco artificial a la sombre de una encina.



Un acompañante exterior.



Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Termino.

Un ave de la que desconozco su nombre.



La misma.



Y se alzó tras diez fotos.



Y se fue volando.



Otro grupo de flamencos.



Unos ánades en una lagunita pequeña cercana a la principal por el oeste.



Y eso una multitud. En una especie de isla que hay hacia el noroeste.



La multitud primera y la segunda.



¡Qué lástima no tener el equipo de los terrines! En estos parajes se nota su falta.
De todas formas espero que os haya gustado.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

El ave que no sabes identificar creo que es un avefría (en mi zona aguanieve). Es curioso, porque por la provincia de Badajoz solo están en invierno, y este año hay algunas en pleno verano (F. Lázaro pudo verlas el sábado pasado por la Serena).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la respuesta. Nunca había visto antes ninguna.
Se me ocurre pensar que el nombre no está muy bien puesto ya que hacía unos 30 grados a las 11 y media de la mañana.

----------


## REEGE

Es un *avefría*, por aquí en Ciudad Real, se ven bastantes... La última foto de los flamencos impresionante!! Me encanta ese ave!! Mi favorito!!

----------


## FEDE

> Es un *avefría*, por aquí en Ciudad Real, se ven bastantes... *La última foto de los flamencos impresionante*!! Me encanta ese ave!! Mi favorito!!


Hola REEGE  :Smile:  

Este año creo que para ver el anillamiento de flamenco hay que ir a está laguna de Pétrola o al Delta del Ebro.
http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...-del-ebro.html

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

